# What 3D software is recommended for designing a Rubik's Cube?



## Chenli Wei (May 5, 2018)

I tried Blender but it's not so good


----------



## 1001010101001 (May 5, 2018)

Blender Or CAD


----------



## Tony Fisher (May 12, 2018)

1001010101001 said:


> Blender Or CAD


CAD just means "Computer Aided Design" so it's basically the same "3D software". 
The expert puzzle designers mostly use Solid Works.


----------



## 1001010101001 (May 13, 2018)

I like to use blender because it is the only one I know. Apart from Sketcher, which sucks.


----------

